# Samantha Releases 27" Trout wade fishing



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay 
by Captain Chris Martin
Seadrift, Texas

Wednesday's highlights included Samantha releasing a 27" trout while wade fishing with Capt. Nathan Beabout. Last year she released a 26" trout during the same week. Captain Jason Wagenfehr released a 24" speckled trout on Wednesday with several other guests releasing trout in the 4 to 6 lb. class early this week. Red fish action has been improving as well, with most fish coming over mud and grass. Captain TJ Christensen had honors to fish our furthest customer all the way from Australia, guests of Bob & Linda E. who have become one of our most repeat customers and good friends. Lyn & Peter said everything is bigger in Texas, including the red fish.

While keeping their feet wet, Captain Steve Boldt found solid action for both trout & reds with Bud O. & guests on day-2. Captain Rick Hammond entertained Greg S. party on day-2 with better results. They were all smiles after returning, and have already made plans to rebook another trip. Captain Harold worked hard all day to find fish with Jamie M. and crew. They did manage 15 trout while wade fishing. As Capt. Harold stated "Sometimes we have them kind of days where you work so hard."

The weather forecast for Seadrift, Texas on Thursday is calling for partly cloudy with a less than 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs around 90 inland...in the upper 80s coast. East winds around 10 mph increasing to southeast at 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Water temps in San Antonio Bay 81.1 degrees. The moon is 34% illuminated.

*Watch our story *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxk0A...layer_embedded

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.Shoalwaterbboats.com
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Thanks*

Thanks


----------

